

About Google Reader's Birth: Part 1. - bootload
http://www.massless.org/?archive=2007/05/about-google-readers-birth-part-1

======
BSeward
See also Part 2 ( [http://www.massless.org/?archive=2007/05/about-google-
reader...](http://www.massless.org/?archive=2007/05/about-google-readers-
birth-part-2) )

